# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Identifying Numeric Values within a Range Formatted as Text

## Vaibhav

To convert number into text (acutal formating) 

Eg. : 150500 

One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred you will need a add in which converts number to texts which generally doesnt comes with MS excel. Go to ant search engine you will get it.

----------


## Sachin

how to convert number into text (acutal formating) 

Eg. : 150

One Hundred Fifty Only

like this 

please forward me this question answer, i waiting four reply on my email account 

My e mail Account : sbwani74@yahoo.co.in

----------


## P K BASU

how to convert number into text (acutal formating) 

Eg. : 150500 

One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred 

like this 

please forward me this question answer, i waiting four reply on my email account 

My e mail Account : pkbasu@slofindia.com

----------


## edwin

how to convert number into text 

Eg. : 150500 

One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred 

like this 

please forward me this question answer, 

My e mail Account : edwin_joseph23@rediffmail.com 

edwin joseph

----------


## Jagdish Joshi

how to convert number into text 

Eg. : 150500 

One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred 

like this 

please forward me this question answer, 

My e mail Account : jagdishjoshi01@indiatimes.com

Jagdish Joshi

----------


## HARI

how to convert number into text (acutal formating) 
E.G 1750.50

ONE THOUSAND FIVE HUNDRED & FIFTY
 MY EMAIL ID IS belltextiles@batsons.co.in

----------


## JC Barman

say 150500 convert to One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred

----------

how to convert number into text (acutal formating) 

Eg. : 150500 

One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred
Coverting number into text 
Ex: 150 

One hundred fifty

please forward me the answer to this question, 

My e mail Account : fmhjcd@yahoo.com
Thks

----------


## O´Neill

how to convert number into text (acutal formating) 

Eg. : 150500 

One Hundred and Fifty Thousand Five Hundred 

like this 

please forward me the answer to this question, 

My e mail Account : poneill@adinet.com.uy
Thks

----------


## alexander

how to convert number into text (acutal formating) 

Eg. : 150500 

One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred 

like this 

please forward me this question answer, 

My e mail Account : alex_22@rediffmail.com
S.Alexander

----------


## ravikanth

how to convert number into text (acutal formating) 

Eg. : 150500 

One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred 

like this 

please forward me this question answer, 

My e mail Account : rzkancherla@kanbay.com 

Ravikanth

----------


## ali

how to convert number into text (acutal formating) 

Eg. : 150500 

One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred

----------


## spchoube

how to convert number into text (acutal formating)

Eg. : 150500

One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred

like this

please forward me this question answer, i waiting four reply on my email account

My e mail Account : spchoube@rediffmail.com

thanking you,
shreenivas prabhakarrao choube

----------


## ExcelTip

Problem:	

Column A contains both numeric and text values, however, all values are formatted as text.
We want to determine which of the values are actually text (i.e. consist of alphabetic characters) and which are only formatted as text, but are in fact numeric.

Solution:

Use the IF and ISERROR functions as shown in the following formula:
=IF(ISERROR(A2+0),\"Text\",\"Number\")

----------


## bhupesh

> how to convert number into text (acutal formating) 
> 
> Eg. : 150500 
> 
> One Lac Fifty Thousand Five Hundred



 :Smilie:  
Coverting number into text
Ex: 150 

One hundred fifty

----------


## pcperv

I have the same question as the rest.  I would like to know the solution to the problem.

numerical value: 

1,754.25

convert to:

One Thousand Seven Hundred Fifty-four and 25/100

Please reply at my e-mail: pcperv.pico@gmail.com

Thanks.

----------


## oldchippy

> I have the same question as the rest.  I would like to know the solution to the problem.
> 
> numerical value: 
> 
> 1,754.25
> 
> convert to:
> 
> One Thousand Seven Hundred Fifty-four and 25/100
> ...



Here are a number of links for the code to convert numbers to text

http://www.ozgrid.com/VBA/ValueToWords.htm

http://support.microsoft.com/default...;EN-US;Q213360

http://xcell05.free.fr/english/morefunc/nbtext.htm

In your particular case you need to separate the whole number from the decimal by firstly using

=ROUNDDOWN(A1,0) in cell B1 and 

=RIGHT(A1,2)&"/100" in cell C1, if you use the first link for your code then you could CONCATENATE this onto

=SpellNumber(B1)&" and "&C1

----------

